# Lucid Dreaming > DV Academy > Current Courses > Dream Yoga >  >  MoonageDaydream's Yoga Book

## Hilary

This is where I will post my homework for Sivason's yoga class.  :smiley:

----------


## Hilary

*Lesson 1 :  Dream Yoga Basic Skills - Sensory Awareness Meditation -*

Version 1: Listening to a Noisy World

Level 1 (perceiving unheard sounds) :

For this meditation I sat outside during the twilight hour and paid close attention to sounds. I only meditated 20 minutes, as I am very new to it. As I listened, I heard 2-3 main sounds, that were basically always on. These were a constant stream of crickets, a rhythmic intermitent bug sound, and frequent automobiles on the road down the street. After paying closer attention, I started picking up more subtle sounds. Rustling trees, leaves falling on the deck, my own breathing and stomach. 

My mind wandered many times during the short meditation. Although I was able to consistently bring it back within ~30 seconds, after the initial 5 minutes, it did not like sitting still listening to sounds anymore. It was a constant struggle. One time I caught myself thinking about something else, and when I brought my mind back, I noticed a plane had been soaring by, and I hadn't noticed it at all.

After the meditation, the timer letting me know I was done startled me greatly. I also noticed that for a short period afterwards, my hearing seemed improved. Even as I type this, I am paying close attention to the sound of striking the keys.

// For the record, I will be posting not as frequently as I would like - this class will be more of a slow, but steady process. I am a mother of 2 little kids and in college - quiet, undisturbed time is a premium!  :smiley:

----------


## Hilary

Today I continued to work on the previous lesson. During meditation, I was able to identify 7 sounds going on consistently, and a couple sporadic sounds. Before meditation, I may have been aware of one or two at any given time. My mind still wanted to wander aimlessly many times. It was a struggle to get through it, but I am keeping the end goal in mind.  :smiley:  Also of note - lots of head tingle sensations during the meditation.

Also, decided to go without headphones/mp3 player during my run today, instead decided to focus on sounds. It was a fun experience, plan on doing it more often.

----------

